# TAHI Interop - FreeBSD 7.1 - DAD missing?



## dperkins (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello,

I am running the TAHI Interoperability test suite and I am using FreeBSD 7.1 as one of my Routers.

I am having a problem where the FreeBSD router is not performing Duplicate Address Detection.

In this TAHI test, 1.2 Part D: Duplicate Address Detection- Tentative Address Duplicated (Host vs Router), the Node-under-test (NUT) is configured with the link-local address of the FreeBSD Router.  The NUT is brought up first, and then the FreeBSD Router is brought up.  A third device pings the configured link-local address and the NUT should respond and not the FreeBSD router.

In my case the FreeBSD router boots and configures its interface without noticing that the link-local address is a duplicate.

Anybody have any idea what's causing this?  Is there some configuration for DAD that I have missed?

I had a similar issue with using FreeBSD 6.2 for the TAHI testing, but I was able to over come that simply by reboot the router in the middle of the test.  Unfortunately, this does not work with FreeBSD 7.1.

Thanks,
Don


----------



## dperkins (Jun 18, 2009)

*Solved*

Solved -

I have been able to solve my problem with FreeBSD DAD by installing an older Ethernet card.

I made this change after finding the comments of the gentlemen on this thread:

http://www.tahi.org/users/mail-list/200903.month/1151.html


----------

